# ok i did it, new logo and domain !!!!



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

ok I've purchased a new domain, and added it to my current site.  I've decided to change my domain from the one I currently have because I want to take my web site into a new direction.  Which is of course e-commerce.  And my old domain is about to expire in another month or so.

I just purchased it this morning, and added it to my site but it may take up to 24 hours for it to take affect.  (I hope sooner.)
www.everyday-pleasures.com

And here is the logo that I designed to go with it.
Yes I did it myself all with free programs !!!!!  
(ok i did purchase the image of the boxes but I put it all together!)


----------



## Shani (Feb 13, 2008)

I like it!  I think it looks great!  Everything is flowing, co name, tag line and colors.  Good work!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok people like you make me want to puke!  You are so darned talented!  I could just SMACK YA!!  Great looking logo!!!!  Good job!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Ok people like you make me want to puke!  You are so darned talented!  I could just SMACK YA!!  Great looking logo!!!!  Good job!




Talented-Smalented

I can do the work, using these free programs but it took me forever to come up with the name which at first i was thinking of 'everyday secrets' and after talking with a girlfriend she suggested i use pleasures instead.  And it works, But it took me most of the day to come up with that.  

lol but I do like to buy stock photo's to work with as well.  Then i know i have the legal right to use them.


----------



## Lane (Feb 13, 2008)

Great! I love it!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 13, 2008)

Love the tag line! I try to push that too. My body wash is *Everyday Body Wash* so they don't save it for a special occasion.


----------



## Mandy (Feb 13, 2008)

Love the logo!!


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Feb 13, 2008)

that looks fabulous! and it works for both your crafts!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 13, 2008)

I love it Faithy!   Cool art work and catchy lines.  You done yourself fabulously! :wink: 

  I am thinking of doing my own web site and leaving Etsy.  I'm tired of paying them and PayPal over $100 per month, EACH!  I can sure spend a lot less than $200 to $250 per month I am spending now.  My bank will hook me up with accepting payments I think.  

Paul


----------



## Becky (Feb 14, 2008)

That logo is great Faithy, well done!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 14, 2008)

And here is the logo that I designed to go with it.
Yes I did it myself all with free programs !!!!!  
(ok i did purchase the image of the boxes but I put it all together!)[/size]






[/quote]

And might I ask what the free programs were?  I love that word FREE


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 14, 2008)

I think it looks awesome! The whole thing altogether looks great. Terrific Job!


----------



## justcrafty (Feb 14, 2008)

Faithy, You have done a great job! I just took a trip through your site. You are so very talented! Wish you all the best with your new endeavor!   Judy


----------



## pink-north (Feb 15, 2008)

LOOKS FABULOUS!!! :wink: 


I'm with dragonfly on this one. You have a great deal of talent (creativity). It looks professional. I would buy something from you. BTW which free programs did you use to design it? I've been working on getting my own site up an running as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

lol why do i see a new tutorial in my future.........


Yes ladies you twisted my arm !!!!!

I've shared a few links privately with Lane, but I can see now that they are wanted and needed by others as well.

*whispers* don't you just love that word *FREE*


I'll write something up today and post it in the tutorial section.........

but yes I made it using programs that are all free.  It's just a matter of going from one to the other and back and forth.  But when your not paying anyone to do it, it's only time put into the project.


But I did purchase the pictures to use.
That way they are mine to use for my business logo.


ok gonna go measure out some aloe juice and some lye so i can make 2 more batches of soap today and then I'll be back to get started on my tutorial.  And I will add screen shots as needed to help you out as well.


And if you list on ebay you can even use it to make your own auction templates as well, to include as many pictures as you want without paying for them !!!


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow girl your talented! Teach us please! LOL


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 15, 2008)

WOW!  That's beautiful!  Very professional, yet still soft and welcoming.  I love it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Wow girl your talented! Teach us please! LOL



More than happy to pepper,

I'm still working on the tutorial, because it's a bit complicated going from one free program to another. 

But when your on a budget my time doesn't cost me anything but time.  I know some people put cost to their time, and that is true to a point.  So i figure I can either watch a movie or work on my stuff or read that book or work on my stuff.   And it's not like it takes weeks or months.....  But I look at it with the idea that it didn't cost me any actual cash $$$$ bills.


----------



## SouthernEssence (Feb 18, 2008)

> Please *bear* with me as I make some changes to my website for the better !!!



Please *BARE* with me...

Site looks good.


----------



## gallerygirl (Feb 20, 2008)

Faithy - that is TERRIFIC!!!!  Very professional and appealing.  Great work! k
I did my own FREE website when I owned my art gallery - and it was easy to manage.  I was able to add the pics, I could add as many pages as I wish and there was a place that customers or potential customers could put their address in and it would then provide them a detailed map as to how to get to the gallery.  Paul, I am sure you would be able to set up a page for orders and to accept payments.  It was Microsoft Office Live.  Check into it.  This is certainly how I will eventually set up selling again when and if the time comes.  k

Shamefully, my site is still up, just google kmm gallery.  I should be the first thing that pops up.  I no longer have the gallery, but you will get an idea for the website.


----------

